# Basso



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone riding any Basso bikes out there ???


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Yup. I have two: a Reef (Easton Aluminum, circa 2004) and a Viper (fillet brazed steel, manufactured around 2000). Very happy with the brand.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I still ride my Basso ZER aluminum frame with Campy regularly. Would love to add a Basso Viper to my collection.


----------



## artiemeister (Jul 23, 2006)

*Basso Gap Pista*

Yup.

A 1993 Basso Gap Pista. Columbus Cromor tubing. Sweet.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Got a set of Ambrosio Nemesis tubular wheels with Vittoria CX 25 tires and the ride is amazing.


----------

